# Started a change.org petition to push Canon to make a 50mm



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2017)

I've always found the petition movement a bit foofy; and the Canon stubbornness in updating its 50mm lenses downright silly. So I combined these things together...



https://www.change.org/p/canon-inc-canon-should-produce-a-new-50mm-lens-with-aperture-gt-f-1-8?recruiter=703150634&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=share_email_responsive


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 31, 2017)

I'' thinking of signing this... ;D


----------



## GammyKnee (Mar 31, 2017)

Well, why not.. I've signed.

If it gets enough signatures, who knows, Canon might just take notice. To that end, it would be worth posting the link on the other big forums.


----------



## Gnocchi (Mar 31, 2017)

Signed.


----------



## zim (Mar 31, 2017)

Genius! Done ;D


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 31, 2017)

I signed.
But where is Ahsanford?


----------



## Sart0ri (Mar 31, 2017)

Signed. Up to 6!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Silly is all I can think of


----------



## In-The-Dark (Apr 1, 2017)

Done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I signed.
> But where is Ahsanford?



Seriously. This was solely for his benefit.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 1, 2017)

Signed it I mentioned IS and ring-type USM in my comment, without regard to anyone in particular ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2017)

Good Luck. What drives new models is falling sales and the potential for increased sales. I don't think Canon is ignoring a new 50mm, they just have so many things on their plate that they deem more important. Maybe 2027?


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 1, 2017)

Sart0ri said:


> Signed. Up to 6!


How effective are these petitions to get attention from Canon. My 70d died with Error 80. Canon gave me big repair bill to replace main board. There are lot of people on net reporting this issue with a petition.Canon is fixing it for free in Brazil. They are offering some discount on repair here but not acknowledging the defect.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2017)

ritholtz said:


> Sart0ri said:
> 
> 
> > Signed. Up to 6!
> ...



Not at all effective. Unless your objective is to make fun of both the petitions and Canon's fear of bringing out a 50.


----------



## sanj (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice


----------



## ethanz (Apr 1, 2017)

I like that 'Sigma Art' posted a comment on it.


----------



## midluk (Apr 1, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I signed.
> But where is Ahsanford?


Without IS? Without Ahsanford!
Or he realized that this petition is a waste of time.


----------



## zim (Apr 1, 2017)

just a bit of light fun


----------



## Diamir (Apr 1, 2017)

A new kind of fish eye <>< ?


----------



## geekpower (Apr 2, 2017)

facepalm


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 2, 2017)

Another April Fool's joke. If it isn't, I'm glad it was posted on April Fools Day because it is funny as heck.

I've started a change.org petition to push Canon to give us all a free L glass collection. :


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 3, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I've always found the petition movement a bit foofy; and the Canon stubbornness in updating its 50mm lenses downright silly. So I combined these things together...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/canon-inc-canon-should-produce-a-new-50mm-lens-with-aperture-gt-f-1-8?recruiter=703150634&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=share_email_responsive



a lens takes years to get through the system.. not sure what you're trying to accomplish. if canon hasn't already started it by now, no matter what you're not seeing it for a good long time.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yongu are working on one!


----------

